# االاقسام العامة > المنتخب الوطني - صقور الجديان >  >  ماذا نريد لكي لا نذهب بعيد

## الشوق غلاب

*ماذا نريد لكي لا نذهب بعيد
نعم الآن تجرى مباريات المحليين بأرض السودان حقيقة وليس حلم.
السؤال الذي يفرض نفسه ماذا نريد من قيام هذه الدورة في السودان لكي لا نذهب بعيد
عندما سال السيد عيسي حياتو أن الدورة قال القصد منها تطوير إمكانيات الدول من ناحية البنيات التحتية لان معظم الدول لا تهتم بالرياضة وهذا ينطبق على السودان الذي نظم أخر منافسه قبل أربعين عام.
أربعون عام مضت من استضافة السودان لأي حدث كبير ومعظم الجيل الحالي لم يشهد هذا التنظيم.
في كل الصحف الرياضية والمواقع نجد الكتابات عبارة عن هجوم على اللجنة المنظمة لهذه البطولة ولم أجد مبرر واحد ذكره احد الصحفيين كافيا للهجوم على هذه اللجنة.
لكي نكتب بموضوعيه يجب أن نجاوب على هذا السؤال ما الهدف من قيام هذه الدورة وماذا نستفيد نحن كدوله منظمه لها.
إذا ظن البعض أن الهدف هو نيل كاس هذه البطولة يبقى حلم ووهم اكبر لان منتخبانا غير مؤهل لنيل كاس هذه البطولة وهذه المعلومة يعلمها الجميع بما فيهم اللجنة المنظمة وإدارة المنتخب متمثله في الجهاز الفني والادارى للمنتخب .
أنا اعتبرها إعداد للمنافسة الكبرى كما كانت المشاركة في دورة حوض النيل بداية إعداد فهذا هو الإعداد الحقيقي للمنتخب.
أما الفائدة الحقيقة التي تحققها الاستضافة فهي الاهتمام بالإستادات حتى لو سلمنا أن الفشل لازم اللجنة التي كونت لصيانة إستاد مدني رغم ذلك اعتبر ما تم انجاز وبداية في الطريق الصحيح لا يعقل أن نكون من مؤسسين للاتحاد الافريقى ونملك إستاد واحد فقط وهذا الإستاد تم صيانته من قبل إدارة نادي لم تساهم فيه الدولة باى شى.
يكفى ما تم في إستاد الخرطوم وما تم في صيانة إستاد الهلال وبورتسودان وهذا سوف يفتح الباب للاهتمام بالمدينة الرياضة.
ويكفى الثقة التي دخلت قلوب من قاموا بالتنظيم لهذه البطولة وسوف يكون دافع لهم بطلب استضافة البطولة الكبرى.
علينا أن لا نقتل هذه الروح داخل من قام بهذا المجهود وحثهم لبزل المزيد من اجل إيجاد بنية تحتية.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كلام رائع يالشوق غلاب وفي محله ووقته
*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*علينا أن لا نقتل هذه الروح داخل من قام بهذا المجهود وحثهم لبزل المزيد من اجل إيجاد بنية تحتية.
تحياتي ..

الشاهد علي ماذكرت هو ان يد الصيانة والتعمير لم تلامس الملاعب والبنيات التحتية منذ إنشاء الملاعب الموجودة اصلا ..
اعمال الصيانة وتكوين اللجان والدخول في صراع مع الزمن لتكملة المطلوب والاساسيات جعل العمل ينصب في تسليم هذه الاعمال في الزمن المحدد .. ونحمد الله علي انها انجزت..
ولكن لماذا  يحدث هذا ولماذا نصارع الزمن اصلاً ؟؟؟
لماذا نوكل المهام لمن لا يعلم عنها شئ ونسمح ليد التنظير ان تفسد الصورة المتواضعة القدر حالنا !!
واقصد استاد ود مدني ومن كلف بهذا العمل  ..
وها انا اردد ما يردده الجميع اهو الحصل حصل ونحن امام الامر الواقع لنبني علي اساس سليم يجب محاسبة كل من قصّر في دوره .. وان نتجنب مثل هذه (الزنقات) وان نعلم مقدرات الانسان المكلف لهذه المهام ونضح الانسان المناسب في المهمة!!! ...

نشجع ونشكر كل من قام بعمل يصب في انجاح هذه البطولة ونتمنا المزيد من التوفيق في المناسبات القادمة ..








*

----------


## yassirali66

*كلام في السليم
بارك الله فيك ياالشوق
*

----------


## الشوق غلاب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

كلام رائع يالشوق غلاب وفي محله ووقته



شكرا على المرور والكلمات الطيبات من لا يشكر الناس لا يشكر الله وكل انسان يخطئ ولكن العبرة فى الاستفاده منها.
*

----------


## الشوق غلاب

*شكرا على المرور والكلمات الطيبات من لا يشكر الناس لا يشكر الله وكل انسان يخئ ولكن العبرة فى الاستفاده منها.
*

----------


## الشوق غلاب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

كلام في السليم
بارك الله فيك ياالشوق



والله يا اخى ياسر كل من يهاجم هذه اللجنة يهاجمها من نظرة شخصية وعيبنا اننا نشخصن الاشياء وكل الصحفين الذين هاجموا هذه اللجنة لم يذكروا مبرر واحد غير ما حدث فى استاد مدنى ولكن الانسان يتعلم من اخطاءه ونحن لم ننظم بطوله منذ ابعون عام

لك تحياتى
                        	*

----------


## ابو شهد

*بصراحة ياشوق قلمك رائع جداً سلمت يداك 
*

----------


## الشوق غلاب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو شهد
					

بصراحة ياشوق قلمك رائع جداً سلمت يداك 



شكرا على مرورك وكلماتك الطيبات انا منكم اتعلم وانهل من ادب هذا الكيان

لك ودى واحترامى
*

----------

